# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Breeding dendrobates auratus

## KKM

It's been so long since I've been on this forum- I just got so busy with school and had to put my love of amphibians on the backburner for awhile.  Fortunately, I can now say I'm ready to jump back in the hobby after five literal years.  I have experience keeping/breeding quite a few amphibian species so I'm by no means a beginner, but I haven't had frogs in quite some time.  Dendrobates auratus has always been one of my favorite species because of the huge variation in locales.  From what I've heard, they're relatively easy to keep as far as dart frogs go.  I'd like to purchase a breeding pair if I can, because I know they are difficult to sex and take a long time to reach adulthood.  My favorite variations are probably the classic green/black panama as well as campanas and goldens.

Does anyone know where I can obtain a pair of these guys?  If not, I'll probably grow out 4-5 froglets and hopefully end up with a pair, but I'd prefer to start out with a couple that are already established.

(Side note: my favorite amphibian species ever are xenopus laevis and axolotls, both of which are illegal in my state. Just my luck :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

